# My tool grinding station.



## CHJ (25 May 2005)

In a previous post (fingernail jig) I promised an update.


UKTony":12p793hu said:


> ..snip..
> I have the same Grinder, if you get round to changing wheels to Pink for example keep us posted
> Tony



As the existing guard clearances on the coarse 20mm stone were sufficient to accept a 25mm stone I decided to splash out on a Peter Child 150mm X 25mm recessed "Blue" stone on the basis that baring accidents it is probably the last one I will purchase.

Fitting it to the 'economy' grinder was straight forward but required a bit of 'fettling'.

On offering up the new stone it was found to be running out laterally (wobble), (as was the supplied 40 mm White Stone on the other end.

The cause of this ‘Run out’ I determined was due to the Pressed/Punched flanges not locating true on the shaft.

Having determined that there was no position for either wheel that would provide what I would consider a satisfactory lateral run out setting I overcame the problem by installing “wobble” washers behind each wheel, adjusting/rotating each until minimum run out was achieved..

The washers were made from soft Corrugated Cardboard with one face of the card removed (torn edges) over approx. half the circumference, when compressed these form a tapered washer. (ENSURE there are no pronounce ridges when compressed, if necessary dress torn face with glass paper on flat surface)

Fitting this extra washer behind the new wheel brought it closer to the guard on the outboard edge but still with 1mm clearance. I could have removed the stone and inner guard to place a packing washer behind the inner guard flange and the motor body to improve the aesthetics but opted to ignore the looks and stick with my now balanced wheel.

Now the bit to make the cabinet makers cringe: But it did not cost me anything other than the price of a few screws and a day in the workshop.






The grinder is now fitted to my mobile Grinder come Tool Station.
Both Support Jigs are interchangable between stones.




Which doubles as a handy turning Tool Holder with a couple of Draws on the side for the grinding Jigs when not in use and assorted lathe tools and accessories and a larger one in the course of construction for the lower front to hold my Glass Paper, Finishing waxes etc.

*P.S*. In with the stone from Peter Child came a guidance leaflet that covers the problems of Pressed Flanges and states that they can supply machined 1/2" flanges to overcome this problem, I did not see any reference to these on their web site but they would be worth including in your order if you have reason to suspect this problem.


----------



## Noel (25 May 2005)

Neat solution Chas, hadn't seen your fingernail jig before. Does it take much practice (or confidence) to use?

Rgds

Noel


----------



## CHJ (25 May 2005)

Noel":12cmjysz said:


> Neat solution Chas, hadn't seen your fingernail jig before. Does it take much practice (or confidence) to use?
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Noel



Hi *Noel*,
No it works 'as is' really, if you just get hold of the tool handle and lift it over to the other side the stone does the rest. Obviously if you take more care in controlling the 'very light' pressure needed and the smoothness of the pass then the finished edge is improved.


----------



## Anonymous (25 May 2005)

:idea: simple and effective Chas... everyone should have one 8) 

3 birds with one (ok,2) stone


----------



## CHJ (25 May 2005)

Forgot to mention the "Blue" stone performance.

So far I would say that it cuts ‘fresher’ than the White stone and needs a quicker and lighter movement of the tool face across the wheel than on the white stone to avoid excess material removal. 
Although still possible to burn an edge (on a test piece), I had to deliberately apply extra or prolonged pressure in one spot to do so, enough to result in a distorted cutting edge because of the increased material removal.

The cutting edges produced on HSS are sharp enough to be difficult to ‘test’ without nicking the skin and I do not think there would be any advantage in trying to hone an improvement for the type of turning I am likely to attempt.


----------



## Waka (26 May 2005)

Now thats a good idea for a grinding station, I also like the look of the jigs, good job.

Now where's that plywood?


----------



## CHJ (26 May 2005)

Waka":qdt5f158 said:


> Now thats a good idea for a grinding station, I also like the look of the jigs, good job.



Thanks, tried to keep it simple.



Waka":qdt5f158 said:


> Now where's that plywood?



Watch out if making similar stand-alone grinder cabinet that it is not to lightweight. Heavy and solid rules unless your grinder is an expensive one and the wheels perfectly balanced. Hence my use of El Cheapo melamine finished chipboard for panels


----------



## UKTony (28 May 2005)

Your a genius

Many thanks, i will order a blue stone on Tuesday and give it a go


----------

